# Does anyone make dog treats using a dehydrator?



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I went to pick up dog food recently, and the man at the counter asked if Thrall could have a treat, I asked what it was and he said dehydrated meat and sweet potato. My question is, do any of you guys make your own treats using a dehydrator? I was wondering what kind of treats you make, and how long they last. I know that a lot of dehydrated stuff has a really long shelf life. I was thinking about buying a dehydrator and making treats with cheap meats like liver, which is always on sale for super cheap at the store. WHat veggies other than sweet potatoes would make good treats?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

hummmmmmmmmm that sounds like a good idea...........


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have also been thinking about buying a dehydrator for this purpose....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I have also been thinking about buying a dehydrator for this purpose....


I'm glad I'm not the only one lol. I was kind of afraid people would be like why would you want that? 

A few months ago, the lady at the store we used to go to gave Thrall a treat and he loved it so much, I bought him a bag, (I agreed before I saw it was $16!!!). The ingredients said "100% beef". It was just a bag of dried meat lol. He loved them so much tho.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I know it seems like a great money saving idea...


----------



## rae1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I know owners that have used dehydrators for dog treats. A few standard things to keep in mind though, don't add extra salt, sugar or seasonings to the food that is being dehydrated and introduce the dehydrated treats gradually. If you dehydrate meat, choose leaner cuts of meat and trim the excess fat off, fat can slow the drying process and make the dried food spoil more quickly. You can experiment and combine steel cut oats into a lot of recipes (1/2 cup oats with 1.5 cups of water) and then mix in chopped apple slices, raw peanuts or other.

There is lots of good information on dehydrators at the below site. Best

Compare Food Dehydrators ? Food-Dehydrator.com


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

rae1 said:


> Yes, I know owners that have used dehydrators for dog treats. A few standard things to keep in mind though, don't add extra salt, sugar or seasonings to the food that is being dehydrated and introduce the dehydrated treats gradually. If you dehydrate meat, choose leaner cuts of meat and trim the excess fat off, fat can slow the drying process and make the dried food spoil more quickly. You can experiment and combine steel cut oats into a lot of recipes (1/2 cup oats with 1.5 cups of water) and then mix in chopped apple slices, raw peanuts or other.
> 
> There is lots of good information on dehydrators at the below site. Best
> 
> Compare Food Dehydrators ? Food-Dehydrator.com


Nice post and Welcome to GoPitBull forums


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

rae1 said:


> Yes, I know owners that have used dehydrators for dog treats. A few standard things to keep in mind though, don't add extra salt, sugar or seasonings to the food that is being dehydrated and introduce the dehydrated treats gradually. If you dehydrate meat, choose leaner cuts of meat and trim the excess fat off, fat can slow the drying process and make the dried food spoil more quickly. You can experiment and combine steel cut oats into a lot of recipes (1/2 cup oats with 1.5 cups of water) and then mix in chopped apple slices, raw peanuts or other.
> 
> There is lots of good information on dehydrators at the below site. Best
> 
> Compare Food Dehydrators ? Food-Dehydrator.com


Thanks so much for the info! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

rae1 said:


> Yes, I know owners that have used dehydrators for dog treats. A few standard things to keep in mind though, don't add extra salt, sugar or seasonings to the food that is being dehydrated and introduce the dehydrated treats gradually. If you dehydrate meat, choose leaner cuts of meat and trim the excess fat off, fat can slow the drying process and make the dried food spoil more quickly. You can experiment and combine steel cut oats into a lot of recipes (1/2 cup oats with 1.5 cups of water) and then mix in chopped apple slices, raw peanuts or other.
> 
> There is lots of good information on dehydrators at the below site. Best
> 
> Compare Food Dehydrators ? Food-Dehydrator.com


Great post!!

:welcome:


----------

